# Do they expect me to buy a M/home without having viewed one!



## GHN (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a shortlist of 4 new motorhomes that I am seriously interested in. A Burstner Ixeo Time 650 is the only one I have not seen in the 'flesh'. I've contacted several agents - none of them have one or have one on order. I've contacted Burstner who have told me the nearest one is at a dealer in Germany!! 

Most dealers seem to think it is normal to place an order having viewed a brochure and seen a 'similar' model - they must be joking - if I am going to spend a lot of money I expect to have viewed the exact model and physically gone over every detail of it. 

Should I cross it off my list?? Has any one else bought without having viewed the exact model beforehand? :lol:


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

I wouldnt buy without seeing a second hand one or something identical as in my opinion you never know until you step inside if it right for you.
Bri


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Well when we were shortlisting, I *did* fly to Germany to view one of my shortlisted ones at the factory. Was collected from the Airport by the manufacturer. Your dealer ought to be able to organise something similar.

If you are spending £50k +, seems a no brainer.

Probably cost me less than going down to Plymouth to the Murvi factory from where we live 

Otherwise you will have to view one at one of the big shows.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

We took time to make sure we could fit in the showers, the beds and even took some pots and pans to see if they'd fit on the hob before we decided on a suitable MH.

You're right, you're spending a lot of money and you need to be sure your prospective MH is right for you or else you could be in for a major disappointment - I don't see how you can possibly do it without viewing it and what's more test driving it!

I usually drive the MH but MrsWez also drives it occasionally and we had to find something she was happy driving, it's wise to make sure your partner is comfortable driving it especially if they have to do so in an emergency!

MrWez


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The burstner quality is the same across the current models surely? only the layout being different.
We long for the day we can have an Ixeo 726G


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi GHN

I would say the flip side is also true, as a dealer would you think it reasonable to have every model of every range they sell just sitting losing money? There can't be many dealers of anything that can say that perhaps?!

I would definitely take the time to go and see one for myself wherever it was. The consequences of a wrong decision are far more wallet impacting than a day or two in Germany.

Good luck anyhow!

Jason


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

grizzlyj said:


> The consequences of a wrong decision are far more wallet impacting than a day or two in Germany.


I don't know, I've had the odd couple of days in Germany that have seriously impacted my wallet!

Seriously though, you need to check out the MH in person, it could be all you ever wanted but on the other hand you could end up hating it!

MrWez


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi GHN

I feel the same as you; I would want to see it for myself.

I'd expect them to get one to a relatively local location to me, but maybe i'm demanding, i don't know. If they weren't interested in doing that then i wouldn't cross it off the list, but i'd grey it out and concentrate on the others.

You never know you may come across someone that has one and can show you theirs, this may help you decide if you want to order one or not, but i'd keep in mind that if they didn't get one for you to see when you are potentially going to buy one, what will they be like if you have issues after you've bought one.

HTH


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Personaly I dont think it is reasonable to expect a dealer to have every single model available for inspection 

If they did what would happen when one of them is sold ??? No longer available for anyone else to peruse :roll: 

Remember that a dealer has to pay for anything thats on their forecourt and as soon as its there its losing value.

I appreciate its a bit frustrating but you do need to view the issue from both side.

Just think what the cost of a (day??) trip to Germany will cost you as a percentage of the cost of your prospective purchase. its certainly not going to be a lot especially if you use a low cost airline. 

Think how much money you would lose if your purchase isnt right for you for whatever reason, and you then sell it on or trade it in   

If it was me I would be doing a Google search for cheap flights rather than take a risk on such an expensive purchase.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I would also have a trip to Germany,as said above,another plus about doing this,is you may be able to buy it over there at a cheaper rate if you like it,so,win win.
At the moment it is easier to get to Germany than Scotland :lol: :lol: :lol: .
Ted.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I went to see Hymer in 2001, flew to Zurich and hired a car to get to their place. Result was that they showed me the then latest model which I could not have seen in the UK. Did a deal there and then, only took the one day there and back, well worth the effort and relatively low cost.


----------



## GHN (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments which in general support my argument. I don't expect dealers to stock all models but I would expect to find one dealer in the Uk who has one or to have seen one at the NEC.

To make some progress, I am now communicating with Buerstner in Germany to see if we could visit their factory when they have the exact model we are interested in rolling off the production line.

I'll keep you posted


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Seeing*

Hi

I bought my Kontiki 669 without seeing one prior - it was an "upsize" so I expected it to be ok and it was.

I would probably consider a weekend in Germany - so many low cost flights etc and no doubt the dealer would pick you up. Note though that UK vans may have different specs to the Euro vans.

Russell


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Do they expect me to buy a M/homewithout having viewed one!*

We wanted an R.V. to tour in America, we did a lot of homework and new exactly what we wanted, we then kept an eye on e-bay and when the one came up that we liked we bought it, some weeks later we arrived in Florida to collect it from the dealers, our hearts were pounding when we walked towards it we were thinking what have we done!! we stepped inside it and fell in love with it, it was an Airstream Cutter, Oh! it was wonderful and we felt lucky to own it, we only kept it for 6 months as I did not like America, we then sold it to an Australian who also likes it, we know this as we keep in touch. bambi2


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Have you done a search on the forum to see if one of the members have one?

If so they might be happy for you to view there van. It might be easier than going to Germany.

I know I would be happy to let someone see around my van if I thought it was helping them out. They might also be able to give you some insight into any potential issues they have had.

No, I would not buy a van without seeing it.

Good luck

Stewart


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

we called in to Burstner while on holiday in the summer. They would not let us look at the factory but sent us to a dealership about 6kms away who had exactly 1 vehicle! However he rang up the Burstner distribution centre who got out the model we were interested (travel van) and we saw the new model before it went to the Dusseldorf show. They were very helpful but we didn't go for it as we felt the payload wasn't sufficient for our needs.


----------



## GHN (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks 'blondel'. I have just had a reply back from Burstner Germany saying visits to the factory are not allowed!!! (Very clear statement)

They have given me a list of distributors who may be worth contacting. 

I've also had a reply from Chelston M/homes who claim to have 1 coming in January - that doesn't match what Burstner Germany said but I will pursue it.

Once again, thanks for replies.


----------

